# Found something that helps!



## 21528 (Apr 11, 2006)

After 30 years, I've found something that has helped me,I don't know how long this will continue. You know the drill, my fellow IBSers, if it helps - it may not help for long. I stopped eating mayonaise which has been a staple of my diet all these years, yes I miss my sanwiches! The pain in my decending colon no longer prevents me from sleeping. I eat granola with a banana every morning for bulk and I have yogurt every day as well. The yogurt seems to be the key as I now have a BM every day! I used to think that once a week was "frequent". I'm beginning to feel almost normal. Wow - I hope this last. I did eat something that included vegetable oil and regretted it in the middle of the night with that familiar pain. So I am learning to avoid oily dishes. One more very important factor - exercise. If I am not active none of these other factors work as well. All it takes for me is a 20 minute walk, or 1 mile a day on a tredmill. It's a delicate balancing act, but worth the effort. If you can't handle milk in your granola use the yogurt in it's place. I hope this is of some value to anyone reading this. Good luck.


----------

